# We Rented a Pool...



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

What fun!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Wow, he has diving potential to my amateur eye


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What fun for you both.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Thanks guys!! I’m not much on swimming but I love to take him out whenever I get the chance. All he wanted to do was get that duck


----------



## goldie009 (Sep 3, 2020)

Hi @Tagrenine what type of duck toy is that? Do you have the name of it? link?


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

I recognise the duck toy! And we’re in the uk. It’s made of latex so not furry. Mine makes a loud honking noise. I got it from a uk pet chain store Pets at Home. But they are obviously mass produced somewhere so you could get one online.






Pets at Home Latex Honking Duck Dog Toy | Pets At Home


ProductShortDescription is available to buy online at Pets at Home, the UK's largest pet shop with fast delivery and low prices




www.petsathome.com


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

goldie009 said:


> Hi @Tagrenine what type of duck toy is that? Do you have the name of it? link?


I got it on Amazon  It is called "Dokken Miniature Mallard Dead Fowl", rather morbid lol.


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

This looks great! Jealous of the sunny weather in this video. We are looking to do the same and rent some pool time once puppy is vaccinated.


----------



## goldie009 (Sep 3, 2020)

Tagrenine said:


> I got it on Amazon  It is called "Dokken Miniature Mallard Dead Fowl", rather morbid lol.


Thank you, I see they have a regular sized Mallard one as well. Do you think the regular sized one would be too big for a golden mouth? The miniature one you have looks like the perfect size.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

I have the miniature but I honestly think either would be fine  the duck is by far his favorite thing to retrieve and I think he would enjoy it even if it wasn’t mini


----------



## granite7 (Oct 5, 2020)

I love the slowmo with sound! It looks like Felix is having a great time. 

The best I have been able to do with the pup is playing in the sloshy snowmelt in the gutters while we walk around the block. It looks considerably warmer there [emoji1787]


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

granite7 said:


> I love the slowmo with sound! It looks like Felix is having a great time.
> 
> The best I have been able to do with the pup is playing in the sloshy snowmelt in the gutters while we walk around the block. It looks considerably warmer there [emoji1787]


This was 6 months ago, but it is still 90 degrees today 🤣 it is warm, I feel bad for the other parts of the country. Felix doesn’t care for the heat much tho 🥴


----------

